# For Moms who are looking for work-at-home-jobs



## Nadine_8007 (11 mo ago)

Many stay-at-home mothers are looking for job options that allow them to work from home. They want to make a financial contribution to their family while also maintaining the flexibility needed to be an active and supportive parent.

Moms are frequently discouraged, believing that a remote work with flexible hours and good compensation just does not exist. However, the exact reverse is true!

A mother's dream job is to work as a certified medical transcriptionist. You can complete your training from the comfort of your own home, establish your own hours, and earn a steady income.

*What Does a Medical Transcriptionist Do?*
Medical transcriptionists listen to audio files recorded by medical professionals and convert them into written documents that are stored in a patient’s medical records. The transcriptions can be anything and everything from discharge summaries to letters of referral, consultation notes, or medical updates for a patient.
Sometimes, medical transcriptionists also act as editors that correct and edit written reports created by speech recognition software.
*Why Become a Medical Transcriptionist?*
There is a shortage of qualified medical transcriptionists working in the market today. As our healthcare system grows, doctors are stretched thin. That’s why so many choose to dictate their notes instead of typing them out throughout the day. Typical speech recognition software can’t handle the complexity of medical terminology as accurately as a well-trained medical transcriptionist.
Medical transcriptionists also benefit from Medical Transcription Service Organizations. These organizations are large national companies that hire qualified candidates from all over the United States to work from their homes. Because of these groups, you won’t have to worry about finding work in your local market. You can work from anywhere, as long as you have a secure internet connection.
Statistics show that 71.9% of medical transcriptionists work from home. In fact, 90% of graduates work from home in their first paid position, an excellent outcome for working moms.

And don’t forget about the solid paycheck. Medical transcriptionists earn between $27,240 and $40,820 a year, and you’ll be paid for the amount of work that you complete. The more you work, the more you can make.
*What Training Do I Need?*
To work as a medical transcriptionist, you’ll need to complete specialized training and pass a national certification exam.


----------

